# What Plow Works 03 GMC 2500



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

Appreciate any help and advice. Have a 2003 GMC 2500 (not an HD, just 2500) and am making into a plow truck just to plow my driveway, just going to be plowing my driveway. I am confused at which plow, mount, wiring I am in need of. I am of course looking in the used market as that lottery ticket just has not paid off yet (never had paid off yet) and well I am just going to be plowing my own driveway and have a budget and cannot afford the insane new prices. Just wanna make a good plow truck for my own driveway.

I have had a plow truck in the past 89 chev with a western 7' 6" unimount, and the plow worked good and was happy and OK with the setup.

Now with this 2003 GMC 2500 what is going to work on this truck? Is an older unimount plow going to work? What about the actual truck mount for a unimount plow do they have a mount that will fit my 2003 GMC 2500? also wiring harnesses it sounds like there are 2 of them or so?

I have heard various things about a unimount plow working on this 2003 GMC 2500, will an older unimount work? Seems there are unimount plows out there for reasonable prices, of course most do not come with the correct mount and all for my truck as they were off a variety of other types of trucks. So it sounds like one buys the plow, buys the mount, buys the wiring harness and you can never find them all together to match your truck. Sounds like many times you can find used mounts and even used wiring harness. Its just scary buying and finding 1 thing at time (plow, mount, wiring) and making sure it all pairs up and works on this truck?

The other thing I have noticed is the Ultra Mount plow type, just learned of those as again all I have know is the unimount plow. Have seen some older Ultramount plows for reasonable prices and it sounds like its a much better plow setup, maybe eaiser to find parts for, mounts, wiring, etc.

Please provide any guidance on what plow will work on this truck? 

Older unimounts - Will they work? what mount do I need? part numbers of what I need? any suggestions or opinions on this setup?

Ultra Mounts? Sounds like this is what came after the unimounts in early 2000s and it should work on this truck? But again any helpful info on what plow, what mount, what wiring, and part numbers.

Of course if anyone in Minnesota, Wisconsin or close by has a plow, mount, wiring that would work on this 2003 GMC 2500 please message me.

Thanks again for any help, appreciate the community and all one can learn here.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Maybe find out what the frame is. I think its the same as a 2500 HD. I could be wrong. 
If the frame is the same, you're not as limited as you might think. It just wouldn't have the suspension to carry as heavy of a plow.


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

The frame is the same as the HD. Main difference is tranny and gearing. A few other small things that won't make much difference.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Unimount can and will work on your truck if that’s the route you want to take. Your obviously familiar with it


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

smore said:


> Please provide any guidance on what plow will work on this truck?
> 
> Older unimounts - Will they work? what mount do I need? part numbers of what I need? any suggestions or opinions on this setup?
> 
> Ultra Mounts? Sounds like this is what came after the unimounts in early 2000s and it should work on this truck? But again any helpful info on what plow, what mount, what wiring, and part numbers.


As for unimounts, 2003 was the first year GM that the relay system would not work.

So if you have a harness from a 99-02 2500, you would have to make the headlights work on toggle switches in the cab.

If you are looking for everything to work as it should, you have have to change the plowside wiring and headlights to work with an isolation module system. This is going to cost far more than the price of the plow itself

Finding a unimount bracket to work on your truck will be a task. Western stopped making them a while back now. Easy way is to get the ultramont truckside and use the unimont/ ultramount adapter.

If you can find a ultramount... I would take that route... just my 2 cents


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Buy a used Boss V 8’2”


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

WIPensFan said:


> Buy a used Boss V 8'2"


I agree, or at least a 7-6.
He is familiar with western, so I figured that's what he wants. 
Either way, get something from the past decade, or maybe two.


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

Philbilly2 said:


> As for unimounts, 2003 was the first year GM that the relay system would not work.
> 
> So if you have a harness from a 99-02 2500, you would have to make the headlights work on toggle switches in the cab.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input, after some research it seems that unimount as you have said might be a tougher way to to. So I think I am going to try and find an ultramount, I believe they had a first generation with the halogen rectangle headlights 2 flat plugs than they switched to different style lights. Going to just search for ultramount plows and see if I can find one reasonable, but perhaps those older ones made during the time frame of my 2003 GMC might be a good option and reasonably priced.

It looks like a mount for my 03 GMC 2500 would be part number 67981-2 so I am looking for one of those as its rare to find a plow and the exact mount as well.

I believe I have been told that most likely will need a new or used lighting wiring harness for the truck side to match my truck for the lights to work without messing with toggle switch and all, Finding the plow, mount, lighting harness all together would take lots of luck.

Thanks for your help, I will most certainly have more questions along the way and seeking help on what part numbers, etc for parts like mounts, receivers, wiring, etc.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Western1 said:


> Where are you located?


His profile says he's located in MN.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/for/d/menomonee-falls-western-snow-plow/7384426171.html


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/d/osseo-8ft-western-snow-plow/7392671452.html


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's a whole setup.

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/pts/d/montrose-boss-snow-plow-off-2003/7386436037.html


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

smore said:


> Thanks for your input, after some research it seems that unimount as you have said might be a tougher way to to. So I think I am going to try and find an ultramount, I believe they had a first generation with the halogen rectangle headlights 2 flat plugs than they switched to different style lights. Going to just search for ultramount plows and see if I can find one reasonable, but perhaps those older ones made during the time frame of my 2003 GMC might be a good option and reasonably priced.
> 
> It looks like a mount for my 03 GMC 2500 would be part number 67981-2 so I am looking for one of those as its rare to find a plow and the exact mount as well.
> 
> ...


Negative. First generation ultramount was still two plug relay (same as unmount) you will be in the same boat as a unimount and have to change all the plow side wiring to make it compatible with your 2003.

I would look for a 3 plug or a 2 plug fleet flex ultra.

As for the headlights. Rectangle lights were available in both 2 plug relay and 3 plug isolation. Nighthawk headlights are the more curved, they were an upgrade.


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

EWSplow said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/d/osseo-8ft-western-snow-plow/7392671452.html


I might actually look at this plow, talked with the guy, has not been operated in 2-3 years. Looks like its missing the shock on the plow blade to frame and also both those stands on the plow frame are missing as well, not sure what they are called, feet, stands but I am sure most of you know which ones I am referring to. Not sure how much both those stands are or what part number they are. Otherwise it looks like maybe a decent shape plow. Just curious as to why the missing shock and those 2 stands? is that not strange? Thanks for helping out with providing the links. Trying to find a decent plow is tough and as mentioned I am no lottery winner so reasonable is what I seek, sounds like they are out there but are they within my area? that is the question.


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

Philbilly2 said:


> Negative. First generation ultramount was still two plug relay (same as unmount) you will be in the same boat as a unimount and have to change all the plow side wiring to make it compatible with your 2003.
> 
> I would look for a 3 plug or a 2 plug fleet flex ultra.
> 
> As for the headlights. Rectangle lights were available in both 2 plug relay and 3 plug isolation. Nighthawk headlights are the more curved, they were an upgrade.


Thanks for more input, always appreciated. The plow store that is going to put on whatever plow I pick did not say much about the first generation ultramount plow I was looking at and wiring, they just said I will need a light harness for sure, they said nothing about the other wiring be an issue. I advised them I was looking at a first generation ultramount and they did not say anything about it now working, only said you will need the light harness for sure, sounded like the power harness this one came with would work I think? But from your post it sounds like maybe it would not work?

I am mainly just doing searches for ultra mount, and some are the old halogen style and some are the new headlight style I see which are a bit more rounded so those must be the ones you were referring to as nighthawk.

I think the mount I am looking at 67981-2 will work on the 1st generation ultramounts and other ultramounts as well? I am supposed to meet and buy one of those mounts for the truck in the next few days so at least I have the mount as finding a plow and mount from same truck as mine pretty difficult.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

smore said:


> I might actually look at this plow, talked with the guy, has not been operated in 2-3 years. Looks like its missing the shock on the plow blade to frame and also both those stands on the plow frame are missing as well, not sure what they are called, feet, stands but I am sure most of you know which ones I am referring to. Not sure how much both those stands are or what part number they are. Otherwise it looks like maybe a decent shape plow. Just curious as to why the missing shock and those 2 stands? is that not strange? Thanks for helping out with providing the links. Trying to find a decent plow is tough and as mentioned I am no lottery winner so reasonable is what I seek, sounds like they are out there but are they within my area? that is the question.


By shock, are you referring to the hydraulic cylinders? It looks like both are there for the blade angle. 
I believe that the feet you are referring to are shoes. You don't need them. It will scrape cleaner without them. 
Keep in mind that piecemealing a a plow can get expensive. $700 for the blade, $500 for a mount, $300 for a controller and say $1200 for a wire harness gets you pretty close to the boss that I posted which is ready to go.


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

EWSplow said:


> By shock, are you referring to the hydraulic cylinders? It looks like both are there for the blade angle.
> I believe that the feet you are referring to are shoes. You don't need them. It will scrape cleaner without them.
> Keep in mind that piecemealing a a plow can get expensive. $700 for the blade, $500 for a mount, $300 for a controller and say $1200 for a wire harness gets you pretty close to the boss that I posted which is ready to go.


By shock I mean the shock that goes on the plow by the springs, most usually only have 1 in the center, this is a pro plow so I believe it should have the shock in the middle on the actual plow to the frame.

Yes those feet or shoes or kickstands (not even sure what they are actually called so I can look up a part). You might be referring to the actual shows on the plow blade, these are on the frame where that hook on the frame hooks into the truck mount, there are 2 feet that swivel down, or there are supposed to be as that plow in that ad is missing them. I believe they hold the plow up, allow you to drive in and out of the plow, those are missing.

I totally get trying to put together a plow truck, but when I sort of figured it all out I came out about the same with buying a truck, plus the fact of not being able to find a decent plow truck already done, they are just worn out and mainly junk at that point (its amazing the horrible condition of most). So I spent time finding a nice truck that had not been plowed with and now trying to work on the plow pieces (plow, mount, wiring, etc). Have a local place that can install it so have gotten some quotes on parts and scenarios of parts I might need so I have an idea its not getting to out of control price wise and again it pretty much would be about the same as trying to find a decent truck with a plow on it (and trying is the hard part as they can be tough to find). So I decided to go in this direction as I plan on keeping the setup for a long time, its just to do my driveway. Last plow truck I had for 12 years.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I know very little about western plows, so I had to look at pics. Yes there is a shock in the middle on the pro plows.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

smore said:


> By shock I mean the shock that goes on the plow by the springs, most usually only have 1 in the center, this is a pro plow so I believe it should have the shock in the middle on the actual plow to the frame.
> 
> Yes those feet or shoes or kickstands (not even sure what they are actually called so I can look up a part). You might be referring to the actual shows on the plow blade, these are on the frame where that hook on the frame hooks into the truck mount, there are 2 feet that swivel down, or there are supposed to be as that plow in that ad is missing them. I believe they hold the plow up, allow you to drive in and out of the plow, those are missing.
> 
> I totally get trying to put together a plow truck, but when I sort of figured it all out I came out about the same with buying a truck, plus the fact of not being able to find a decent plow truck already done, they are just worn out and mainly junk at that point (its amazing the horrible condition of most). So I spent time finding a nice truck that had not been plowed with and now trying to work on the plow pieces (plow, mount, wiring, etc). Have a local place that can install it so have gotten some quotes on parts and scenarios of parts I might need so I have an idea its not getting to out of control price wise and again it pretty much would be about the same as trying to find a decent truck with a plow on it (and trying is the hard part as they can be tough to find). So I decided to go in this direction as I plan on keeping the setup for a long time, its just to do my driveway. Last plow truck I had for 12 years.


The kickstands sometimes get mangled and they are fairly costly to replace. The shock absorber isn't as common of a piece to replace - either the plow was hammered on or its fairly old. The plow will operate with out it, it'll just bang more when/if it trips. But it isn't a very expensive piece so that implies the plow was both beat on and owned by someone who didn't want to fix anything on it.


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

cwren2472 said:


> The kickstands sometimes get mangled and they are fairly costly to replace. The shock absorber isn't as common of a piece to replace - either the plow was hammered on or its fairly old. The plow will operate with out it, it'll just bang more when/if it trips. But it isn't a very expensive piece so that implies the plow was both beat on and owned by someone who didn't want to fix anything on it.


Those kickstands, landing gear, whatever they are called (I cannot seem to find what western calls them) seems they do not sell them complete they break them down into like 4-5 parts you need to buy, and YES like you mentioned they are pricey when you add up all the components. The shock seems expensive also, at least what I have been told, think they said 175.00 for a small shock, I thought WOW.

I would also think along the thoughts you are thinking did someone beat this plow, not care, or was it used as some parts plow or something because odd those kickstands are gone, and the shock is gone. The rest of the plow does not look bad compared to other plows I have seen but still to start having to add in parts that should not be missing seems strange.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

smore said:


> I would also think along the thoughts you are thinking did someone beat this plow, not care, or was it used as some parts plow or something because odd those kickstands are gone, and the shock is gone. The rest of the plow does not look bad compared to other plows I have seen but still to start having to add in parts that should not be missing seems strange.


I don't know if I'd guess at a parts plow. I think it was more along the lines of:

"Crap, I broke the kickstands. Screw that. I'm not paying for new ones, ill just throw a floor jack under it every time I take it off."

"Crap, now I broke the shock. Screw that, ill just run it without it."


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I only just now looked at the link- despite everything I said, the guy did list the condition as "fair" and for $700 it's pretty hard to be judgy about it. Hell, the power unit itself is probably worth that used.

But as @EWSplow said, you'll still need to throw a lot of cash at it to make it usable


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

EWSplow said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/d/osseo-8ft-western-snow-plow/7392671452.html


So I was thinking of looking at this plow https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/d/osseo-8ft-western-snow-plow/7392671452.html

However does it not seem odd that its missing the 2 kickstands, and the 1 shock absorber? As another response said sometimes the kickstands (or whatever they are called) get damaged but they are a pretty important piece of the plow function of putting plow on and off truck. Than the plow is also missing that shock absorber. Again as another response said, was the plow beat, not taken care of, no one cared, or was it used for parts for other plows or something.

For those landing gear, kickstands western does not sell that complete part they break it down into:
Stand Plunger With Spring
Stand Shoe Kit
Stand Lock Short Spring Foot

Do not think there is a complete kit and I really have not seen any used complete ones for sale? NEW all these parts add up very quick and needing 2 of them getting pretty pricey.

I have attached a picture with circles of the areas missing the 2 kickstands and the shock absorber.

Again is it odd that these 2 kickstands are missing, and also the shock absorber. I might still go look at the plow as it seems in decent shape but makes one wonder what else is not there or maybe not working?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

smore said:


> I might actually look at this plow, talked with the guy, has not been operated in 2-3 years. Looks like its missing the shock on the plow blade to frame and also both those stands on the plow frame are missing as well, not sure what they are called, feet, stands but I am sure most of you know which ones I am referring to. Not sure how much both those stands are or what part number they are. Otherwise it looks like maybe a decent shape plow. Just curious as to why the missing shock and those 2 stands? is that not strange? Thanks for helping out with providing the links. Trying to find a decent plow is tough and as mentioned I am no lottery winner so reasonable is what I seek, sounds like they are out there but are they within my area? that is the question.


That is a 3 plug ultramount pro plow from what I can see in the picture. Plow side wiring will work with your truck.

It is missing the shock like you said. All 4 springs are installed upside down.

As for the stands... they are easy to bend. Seems like most of the time the get bent picking the plow up with forks.

Here is a breakdown of what you will need.


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

cwren2472 said:


> I don't know if I'd guess at a parts plow. I think it was more along the lines of:
> 
> "Crap, I broke the kickstands. Screw that. I'm not paying for new ones, ill just throw a floor jack under it every time I take it off."
> 
> "Crap, now I broke the shock. Screw that, ill just run it without it."


I do agree with all you say about asking price of 700, fair condition mentioned in the add and also the examples you give about breaking things and not replacing them and getting by with them being broken. Its just nice when people take care of things (I was brought up that way), than your not buying something and sticking money into it right away. I may go look at the plow and see in person.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

smore said:


> I do agree with all you say about asking price of 700, fair condition mentioned in the add and also the examples you give about breaking things and not replacing them and getting by with them being broken. Its just nice when people take care of things (I was brought up that way), than your not buying something and sticking money into it right away. I may go look at the plow and see in person.


Well, As @EWSplow posted, the boss plow he linked to is complete and has all vehicle pieces. And appears to be much better condition. But its also 5 times the price. Like anything else, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

smore said:


> only said you will need the light harness for sure, sounded like the power harness this one came with would work I think? But from your post it sounds like maybe it would not work?


This plow is a 3 plug. That is second generation as far as ultramounts are concerned. This plow side wiring will work with an 03 GM. You will need a truckside harness

First gen was a 2 plug relay
Second gen was a 3 plug isolation
Third gen are the 2 plug fleet flex



smore said:


> I am mainly just doing searches for ultra mount, and some are the old halogen style and some are the new headlight style I see which are a bit more rounded so those must be the ones you were referring to as nighthawk.


EDIT: I Sit corrected - The plow you are looking at has Nighthawks on it



smore said:


> I think the mount I am looking at 67981-2 will work on the 1st generation ultramounts and other ultramounts as well? I am supposed to meet and buy one of those mounts for the truck in the next few days so at least I have the mount as finding a plow and mount from same truck as mine pretty difficult.


This is correct. It will work on all 3 generations of ultramounts.


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

Philbilly2 said:


> That is a 3 plug ultramount pro plow from what I can see in the picture. Plow side wiring will work with your truck.
> 
> It is missing the shock like you said. All 4 springs are installed upside down.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your continued information I am learning alot. So now the 4 springs are installed upside down as well, huh this just keeps getting more interesting doesn't it. Probably should walk away from that plow at this point as someone just did not care or take care of that plow.

Sounds like those stands are easy to bend but most plow I have seen for sale all seem to at least have them on it, so I thought it was weird this one did not. Thanks for the diagram of parts, I had seen that there are several parts to replace that stand and looked up some prices and WOW each part really ads up when you need 4-5 parts to make one stand, almost not worth it, probably why they were never fixed or replaced. I also never seen any used ones for sale anywhere, I thought that was odd, I figured somewhere someone has some of those for sale.


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

cwren2472 said:


> Well, As @EWSplow posted, the boss plow he linked to is complete and has all vehicle pieces. And appears to be much better condition. But its also 5 times the price. Like anything else, you get what you pay for.


I am sorta set on western and have now found the mount for my 03 GMC 2500 so now I need to find the ultra plow, receivers, wiring, get it mounted, and hope all is working on whatever plow I find. Just not easy finding a plow, I have mainly been searching CL, don't have FB and don't want it but there are probably some plows on there.


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

Philbilly2 said:


> This plow is a 3 plug. That is second generation as far as ultramounts are concerned. This plow side wiring will work with an 03 GM. You will need a truckside harness
> 
> First gen was a 2 plug relay
> Second gen was a 3 plug isolation
> ...


Thanks again for all the info, I am getting a great education which I appreciate. So its nice the mount I found will work on all the ultra mounts, so I have the mount now if I could just find the plow, receivers, correct wiring, probably not going to find them all at once, but 1 piece at a time. The plow is obviously the critical part to find, maybe it comes with the receivers or maybe I have to find some used ones, than the wiring, which sounds like the place installing it can order which ever harness I need depending on the plow wiring, maybe there is also a used market on harnesses also?

Thanks for the info on the types of ultra mount generations and what type of plug, sounds like any of them will work on my 03 GMC 2500 its just a matter of than getting the correct truck side wiring harness.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

smore said:


> sounds like any of them will work on my 03 GMC 2500 its just a matter of than getting the correct truck side wiring harness.


1st generation plow purchase will require you to also purchase the 2nd generation (3 plug) plow side wiring to make it work correctly with your truck.


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

Philbilly2 said:


> 1st generation plow purchase will require you to also purchase the 2nd generation (3 plug) plow side wiring to make it work correctly with your truck.


Sounds like the place putting what ever plow I find on said that most of the power wiring is interchanable even between ford, dodge, chevy, but the light harness will be specific to the vehicle so they said plan on purchasing the truck side light harness to match the plow. Sounds like they will just have to match up that wiring depending on what plow I purchase.

Most plows I am looking at or seeing its just the plow anyways, no real wiring comes with them. So once I have the plow I might be able to find out which wiring I will need and maybe there is a used market option of wiring harnesses versus paying what they want for new? or maybe going new wiring is the way to go and let the plow place sort that out and find the correct wiring and charge me for it I guess, at least there should not be any issues than if they pick it out.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Up side down plow springs? I’ve seen all kinds of people build plows and springs can go any which way. I would put them that way in pic so nothing catches on the hook end.


----------

